# About the folks on this site.



## bdskelly (Oct 4, 2015)

It was a tough week folks.  My Monday started in Memphis and my return was from New York City on Friday night at 9pm.  Not complaining...  Not looking for sympathy. here...  We all work hard.  But I'll admit I was beat. Yes, it is getting to be a younger mans job... Whew

I get home late and check my mail. My lovely wife says " Looks like your internet buddy Kevin sent you a Care Package". I open the box and see 3 well packed mason jars of goodness. My exhaustion monetarily subsides. Mr. Grouch leaves the room.  ...And I smile. 

I write this as testament about what a wonderful and glorious unique site SMF is . Not only has it made me a better cook ( outdoor and indoor) but the friends acquired along the way are truly priceless.

In my work situation I live out of a suitcase. SMF is my grounding while alone in a hotel room at God knows where... 

So Kev (foamheart)...  A special thank you for what you did and who you are. Great guy... I'm blessed to know you. 

And John, Case, Adam, Stan, Disco, Mark, Justin , David, Cranky and Corvette David....  Thanks for keeping me company..

This place is more than barbecue. 

Thanks all.

Brian


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow.   Hoping next week is better.

Your right. Great members


----------



## joe black (Oct 4, 2015)

I have really enjoyed this site for the short time that I have been here.  I will know that I have arrived when I am able to know those names instead of just the signatures.  Thanks to everyone for allowing me to be a part of this wonderful family.   Joe


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 4, 2015)

I have to agree 100%!  I love this place and appreciate (most) all of the people here!

For close to 2 hours on and off tonight I texted with a member here.  I'll leave him nameless, but we've gotten to know each other over the last year or so because of this place!  We plan to meet up next time I'm in Tenn. 

As for the travel, I travel about 25% for my job and I too have spent many a night dreaming of eating the BBQ a lot of you have posted!


----------



## tropics (Oct 5, 2015)

Brian I totally agree the people here are more like family 

Richie


----------



## seenred (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey Brian, nice story, my friend...thanks for sharing it!  Awful nice of Kevin to do something to brighten your week.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

As far as these forums go, I couldn't agree more!  I've surfed around quite a few other forums, and IMHO none of them come close to the sense of family and close friends found here at SMF.  Pretty awesome and amazing when you consider how large our membership is.

Red


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 5, 2015)

I agree.  Great place -- greater people.  
:points:
For reminding us not to take things for granted.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2015)

What a great surprise package...  Kevin is ACES !!!!!


----------



## ak1 (Oct 6, 2015)

This place & the people are absolutely wonderful.


----------



## cats49er (Oct 8, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> I have really enjoyed this site for the short time that I have been here. I will know that I have arrived when I am able to know those names instead of just the signatures. Thanks to everyone for allowing me to be a part of this wonderful family. Joe


My feelings also


----------



## smokesontuesday (Oct 9, 2015)

This is one of the better communities I've run into online regardless of what the forum is about. Just an awesome, awesome place to hang out on the internet. Thank you everyone for making it that way.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 9, 2015)

Starting with Brian, what an amazing tribute to SMF and the people who give it heart!  I'll jump on the agreement bandwagon and play the same tune.  SMF is my online social connection to the activity that is my true mental escape; smoking, grilling, cooking, and because of SMF, bread and pizza baking!  It is the people here that help you feel like you are always invited with open arms, unconditionally, into their backyards to share in something we all love to do.  Thank you all for continuously sharing the best part of yourselves. The smiles behind the pictures and stories are evident in every keystroke.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 9, 2015)

Yep great place and people too!!! I lurk around another smokin sites and boy this one beats them hands down. Great job guys and gals!!!!!

A full smoker is a happy smoker with a happy community to share it with!!

DS


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thats why we love this place. 

:sausage:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey Brian, welcome back home! This is a great place and I've really enjoyed it here. I miss a few members that have disappeared and wish they'd come back. 

Now about that work thing, I hope you get to grab a cold one and smoke something up before the weekend is over!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 9, 2015)

Well said Brian ! Hopefully you've had time for a little R&R and TBS !   I've had the opportunity to meet some of the best folks across the country & abroad that I consider friends !   This is my socialization on the net & have enjoyed it very much, the fam like atmosphere & comradery are second to none IMO !


----------



## gary s (Oct 10, 2015)

Sorry I'm so late.  I feel for you When I was younger I did the same thing, couldn't do it anymore. It's funny how you look forward to logging on to this great site and sharing and talking to friends all over the world. And really makes you day when you get home from a rough week and gave a care package waiting .   Nice post thank's for sharing 

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 11, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Hey Brian, welcome back home! This is a great place and I've really enjoyed it here. I miss a few members that have disappeared and wish they'd come back.
> 
> Now about that work thing, I hope you get to grab a cold one and smoke something up before the weekend is over!


Thanks Case. In fact. I do have a cold one in hand and a chicken on the mini!

Brian


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 11, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Well said Brian ! Hopefully you've had time for a little R&R and TBS ! I've had the opportunity to meet some of the best folks across the country & abroad that I consider friends ! This is my socialization on the net & have enjoyed it very much, the fam like atmosphere & comradery are second to none IMO !


Well said Justin.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2015)

As do I!


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 11, 2015)

My sediments exactly. And to Jeff, mods, admin and all of you, thanks for sharing my time with my passionate hobby.


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 11, 2015)

bmudd14474 said:


> Thats why we love this place.


Yup.  It's good company Brian! b


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2015)

This is the only forum I belong to (and probably will ever join).  The people here are just good down home types.  Kinda reminds me of all the good people I met up north during the 10 years I hauled freight into the Yukon and NorthWest Territories.  I`ve made some real good friends here.  Miss Linda calls this my Facebook for Rednecks, and I figure she`s right there.  LOL

Gary


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 12, 2015)

I literally got goose bumps reading this entire thread.

Being fairly new, I cant say enough about the kindness and help you find here.

This is the only forum I have ever joined and I am sure glad I did.







For the great read and reminder of how lucky we are!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 12, 2015)

I cannot believe how much I have learned from this site.  Most people here don't seem to hesitate in sharing their recipes, knowledge, etc.  Far from so many other forums.


----------



## sfprankster (Oct 12, 2015)

Very easy going, low stress group here. Only one other forum I belong to has this type of friendly environment. All of the others are too toxic and argumentative to be considered as beneficial or productive. 

So many here freely offer advice and suggestions to get the best out of every smoke/grill session or product purchase. 

Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2015)

Like many others, this is the only forum of any kind that I'm a member of or ever have been. There's no judging, and it doesn't matter if you have a big outfit that will cook a whole hog or a little patio unit like I have, it's all good. I think it's great to see posts from other countries, and it's like we're just next door neighbors. Happy to be here!!


----------



## amlong88 (Oct 16, 2015)

Definitely is the best forum I have ever been on. Great people here. This is now the only forum I will go on because other forums, like some have said, have been way too negative. Love it here.


----------



## fpmich (Oct 16, 2015)

This is my "go to" for questions!

Whether or not it is about smoking, someone knowledgeable will answer you! 

And if answer isn't an entirely a safe method, someone else, will point out the hazards.  Some times that gets annoying, but it has helped me understand,  from the repetitions of it.  And probably saved me from some nasty mistakes.

Where else can you trust the whole food forum?  Only here!

I've learned so much, due to patient people willing to bear with my goofy questions.  And I still have much left to learn, so I'll hang around here until I die, I imagine.

I hope this site never goes away.


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 17, 2015)

Smokin218R said:


> I literally got goose bumps reading this entire thread.
> 
> Being fairly new, I cant say enough about the kindness and help you find here.
> 
> ...


Nicer words my friend. b


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 17, 2015)

fpmich said:


> This is my "go to" for questions!
> 
> Whether or not it is about smoking, someone knowledgeable will answer you!
> 
> ...


Great words Fpmich! There are no goofy questions here. 

Yup. A major focus of the Administrators and Trusted Authorities of this fine site is Food Safety.  Early on, I was  corrected and "gently prodded" a time or two.  I'm happy that someone gave a hoot enough to step in and suggest a better way.

B


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 17, 2015)

BD, I'm in your shoes this coming week...   Fly out tomorrow to spend a week in Downtown Atlanta until next Saturday. 

Figures too, I just got the LAST of the components I need to start working on the controls system for my new electric smoker build!  Gonna have to sit and think about it while I'm in a hotel room.  

But, like you said, at least I can live vicariously through all of my friends and acquaintances on this great site!

However, I do plan to eat at Ted's Montana Grill, and Cuts Steakhouse while I'm there.  :drool


----------



## foamheart (Oct 17, 2015)

Listen Brian could ya send that box back, my sister was supposed to send that to my uncle........ Now I understand why he was being such a rectal sphincter this week. LOL 

It's about respect. We all respect each others ideas even if we don't agree. We respect your right to be wrong....LOL well there is no wrong way, there are just too many ways to do the same thing. Most of all we all enjoy what we do, enjoy growing our knowledge and the wizened old timers and professionals try to keep us all safe from ourselves.

Besides, were else could you say something like I am hoping for delivery of my new 60" custom Lang before this weekend and know that the person was as excited as you are for you? Or checking out that new custom Mini's paint job and wondering how many Case can stack.

Its fun, there are no expectations, and we all respect the others here on the board. They ones who don't they will not last because they can't gather the attention that normally trolls require.

It's kind of like a group of folks in the old days, sitting around a cracker barrel or a domino table.  We talk the same language.

BTW I just found this. I have always been slow.


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 17, 2015)

*"such a rectal sphincter this week"*

Ummm No... The booze is gone and I just put a pork butt on the grate. Tomorrow I'll splash it with the sauce you sent.  I'm sorry. But had you notified me earlier that the package was for your uncle.... Well... I probably wouldn't  have sent it back anyway. 

YOU my friend make this place... a great place.  Thanks for the roux lesson and all.

LSU is in front.  Get your butt back to that game. 

Respectfully. 

B


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 17, 2015)

I sure as hell wouldn't be the smoker or cook I am today if it were not for you all!

And.......My grandpa, cook in the navy and army. Later in life worked at a resturant basically till the day he died.

BTW, Thanks B for the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. We are all in this together!


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 18, 2015)

.


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 18, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> You realize you make the majority of us exceedingly jealous, right? I know about 3 people's names on here, never met a one in person, don't have any idea where 99.9% of you live, ("Illinois " is NOT an answer). I wish I had. 00001% of what you got. Yeah, I've learned a LOT on here, rather clinically and coldly though. I'd love to do ANYTHING with you folks! I'd come scrub your toilet if you asked me. The Internet is great. The Internet sucks.


Who was this intended for Phil? I've enjoyed many of your posts.


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 18, 2015)

.


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 18, 2015)

Wasnt a joke.


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 18, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> Hahaha...... Funny. Good joke though.


Last cook you showed was in 2012. I have seen many comments, "post" from you though.

You know what you are doing as far as smoking meat. Please feel free to pm me and we can talk more.

No one should feel "left out". I'm a newb, but Im sorry if you did.


----------



## wade (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes a great site. Not only does it help you to improve what you are already doing but it also encourages you to try different things that you may not have even realised were possible for an amateur.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your Bad Week, Brian, but it sounds like that Crazy Cajun fixed you up & at least temporarily drove the "Grouchy" out of you!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As for myself, I love all you guys, so just keep up the Great work of being a Great Gang of Smoke Blowers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can't do near as much as I used to do, but I'll keep doing my best !!! 

You all have a Great Sunday!!

Bear


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 18, 2015)

This site is like an extended family, it's great to be part of it!


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 18, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry to hear about your Bad Week, Brian, but it sounds like that Crazy Cajun fixed you up & at least temporarily drove the "Grouchy" out of you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your contributions Bear.  I use your step by step index often!

b


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 18, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> This site is like an extended family, it's great to be part of it!


Agreed


----------



## fpmich (Oct 19, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> , ("Illinois " is NOT an answer).


Oh my goodness... Illinois IS an answer Phill.  I belong to a Michigan group, and have traveled close to 100 miles to attend a smoking gathering.

It was great, and I met some mighty fine people and had a great time.  Ate god too.  LOL

Here is the link to the Illinois group.  Or just a few PM's to other IL members, may end up in a smoking party too. 

Best of luck to you.  Hope you get to meet some of the folks on here.


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Oct 19, 2015)

I feel the same as you guys about this sight!  What a great bunch of guys and gals.  While I was in the hospital and rehab, I dreamed of getting back to my great hobby and checking what others had been doing.  It was a long 2 years.  I still have not done much, my son helps but it is not the same.  As my strength returns slowly I hope I will be able to share some q-view with you.  Keep on keeping on with the great posts, I read every one and the list is getting longer every day.  Steve


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 19, 2015)

.


----------



## fpmich (Oct 20, 2015)

Sometimes it takes more than one try Phil.

Also remember most people aren't comfortable with meeting stranger from the internet unless they have talked with them many times and get a feel for them.  The more you talk and comment with fellow smokers, the more your chances are of someday having a smoker get together.

Also I know that the Michigan Group has invited out of staters to attend too.  So keep an eye out for future gatherings from that group if you live close enough.

Where there is a will, there is a way.  Good luck to you.

*Dragonmaster...* May God grant you the health and strength to get back doing what you love soon.  Prayer is with you.


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 20, 2015)

The UK Group have had to Annual Meetings now. We are arranging our 2016 Meet for July 2016.

The first year was a bit strange meeting folks for the first time, then having to cook and put food on the table for all to enjoy!

This year was an absolute blast, everyone had a great time, new members where made to feel welcome and contributed to the Saturday Night Feast.

Give it a try! You never know you might make some life long friends!


----------



## humdinger (Oct 20, 2015)

fpmich said:


> Oh my goodness... Illinois IS an answer Phill. * I belong to a Michigan group, and have traveled close to 100 miles to attend a smoking gathering.*
> 
> *It was great, and I met some mighty fine people and had a great time.*   Ate god too.  LOL
> 
> ...


I agree Frank. It was nice meeting you and your lovely wife at the 2014 Michigan SMF Gathering. If you recall, we had a great little conversation about Morel mushrooms and mushroom hunting, another little hobby of mine. Scott @hillbillyrkstr  and his wife along with Stan @HANDYMANSTAN  and Cam @kingfishcam  always do a great job hosting that event.


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 22, 2015)

.


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Phil, we would welcome you with open arms, and take you into our "Family"

The group meetings we have had are great fun, I will not make it sound all good, some members do not get on, but you do not have to mix with everyone!

There is some Big Personalties on the forum, but there is room for all of us.

there is a gathering in November, might be of intrest to you? http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181635/2015-south-florida-gathering-5th-annual-november-13th-15th


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> Had I known, likely would've went. I was trying to figure out how to get to the one in the U. K. next year, that's how bad I wanna go!!!! I check new posts here MULTIPLE times per day.... And night, didnt see anything about it. My miss, I'm sure. But, as I reiterate, this is an online community. About 5% MAYBE wanna ever meet in person or have some interaction not online. I can't figure out how to "break into" that 5%. Very few here seem to give a half a crap what I do, thats why I stopped posting the hundreds of cooks I've had over the years. As I've said before, most of us are in the shadow of folks like Bear, Chef JJ, DaveOmak, dirtsailor2003, just to name a few. Years ago, I was so excited by this site. Then came the people. Little offline interaction. From a BBQ site? Really? The second most social thing we do! (Sorry, drinking is first, even though I can't anymore.) Oh well. I have to admit, I haven't tried as hard as I could either, but just got dejected after a short time here. Oh, I still read the CRAP outa this site, but only for the info. The human interaction I had hoped for hasn't materialized. Good luck to you all.


Hi Phil !!

I'm used to commenting on Smokes by as many people as I get to see their stuff, but I can't get to them all.

I've been here for over 6 years, and have never met anyone here in person. I don't travel well, and I am no longer the loads of fun I used to be at parties & picnics.

However you can PM me any time----You can ask around----I have never ignored the many hundreds of PMs I get.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 27, 2015)

I came across this by accident was looking for some help with smoking yellow fin tuna plugged in the request and almost immediately got a reply. Search around the site for a while found it to be real interesting. Been doing the chat some and have enjoyed Bob, Brian, Bert and Tim and some others that I do not yet know their name. The site is great better than reading a book still learning to get around it and can't always remember where I found something. I have found several new recipes that I'm trying and I do offer some comments for what my 2 cents may be worth. I have never followed another site but I will say that the helpful ness and friendliness of this site would be real hard to beat. You are all a great bunch of guys and gals feel a winner to have found you.


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 27, 2015)

.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 27, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> "Been doing the chat some...".  I'm lost. What chat???




Top bar on the page in the BLACK BOX....


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 27, 2015)

HalfSmoked said:


> I came across this by accident was looking for some help with smoking yellow fin tuna plugged in the request and almost immediately got a reply. Search around the site for a while found it to be real interesting. Been doing the chat some and have enjoyed Bob, Brian, Bert and Tim and some others that I do not yet know their name. The site is great better than reading a book still learning to get around it and can't always remember where I found something. I have found several new recipes that I'm trying and I do offer some comments for what my 2 cents may be worth. I have never followed another site but I will say that the helpful ness and friendliness of this site would be real hard to beat. You are all a great bunch of guys and gals feel a winner to have found you.


Great words HS.  Thanks for the comment.  I haven't been in the chat room in a good while for a very good reason.  Had a friend there that was from Thailand.  Id get back to the hotel room late at night after an evening of "entertaining" and Phil was always there to keep me company.  He'd be waking up as I was going to bed.  A Great guy. 

b


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 27, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> "Been doing the chat some...". I'm lost. What chat???





Smokin Phil said:


> "Been doing the chat some...". I'm lost. What chat???





Smokin Phil said:


> "Been doing the chat some...". I'm lost. What chat???


at the top of the page when you go on the site where you see home forums etc go to the right and you will see chat click on it. not always someone there just check back.


Smokin Phil said:


> "Been doing the chat some...". I'm lost. What chat???


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 27, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Great words HS.  Thanks for the comment.  I haven't been in the chat room in a good while for a very good reason.  Had a friend there that was from Thailand.  Id get back to the hotel room late at night after an evening of "entertaining" and Phil was always there to keep me company.  He'd be waking up as I was going to bed.  A Great guy.
> 
> b


Thanks that's the way it is no holes barred it is just great.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2015)

Well, you learn something new every day.  Been here a long time and had no idea there was a chat room.  Duh.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## driedstick (Oct 28, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well, you learn something new every day.  Been here a long time and had no idea there was a chat room.  Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









  Me too

DS


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 4, 2015)

Sorry I missed this earlier. As has been said, you'll have a hard time finding better people than the ones on this forum.


----------



## smokin phil (Jul 25, 2016)

.


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## gearjammer (Jul 27, 2016)

You've said it all.
Not real good with these kinds of things 
but this group is appreciated.

      Ed


----------



## gary s (Jul 27, 2016)

This is a great site and so many great people. Always ready to help, share their successes and failures, encouraging the newbies and old guys.

So much information in one place, Wow !!!

I have made so many friends thanks to this site. I too have experienced the excitement of receiving a package in the mail and opening it to find that it was something from one of the SMF members and a friend.

This site is more than just sharing a few recipes and pics, It's about people, people who care. 

I am Lucky to have come across back in January 2011. and made so many wonderful friends, that I have learned so much from.

I look forward each day to logging on and talking to you guys and gals.

All that know me, know I have been smoking meat for a long time, This forum and great members got me into Sausage making and Curing,

I always wanted to learn to do that But you guys gave me push I needed.

I can't thank everyone enough for all I have learned, and you have taught this old guy. I try to pay it forward by helping as many folks as I can and sharing my smokes, curing and sausage making with them and everyone.

Thank you SMF members for putting up with me ans sharing so many wonderful stories with me.

Take care and God Bless each of you and your families 

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh Yeah,   Points for starting this Thread

Thank you Brian

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 27, 2016)

b


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 27, 2016)

we do enjoy your posts and all of the others too,,,feel like I have known you folks for years,,,,well at least 6 now. Lets continue this forward.

HT


----------



## gary s (Jul 28, 2016)

Hoity Toit said:


> we do enjoy your posts and all of the others too,,,feel like I have known you folks for years,,,,well at least 6 now. Lets continue this forward.
> 
> HT


That's what I'm talking about Haven't met you in person but feel like I know you

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 29, 2016)

Well, as usual, I get to say "Seems like I'm late to the party again, but.........".    LOL.  I just got back home from a couple of weeks in Grande Prairie and will be leaving again on Tuesday.  This site is what keeps me sane while I'm gone.  It helps to minimize frustration over things like the fact that I had a pork butt rubbed and in the fridge all ready to smoke when I got the call to head up for the last job.  Didn't have time to smoke it before I left, so Miss Linda cooked it in the oven while I was gone.  I had some when I got home this time and it was very good....but I DIDN'T GET TO SMOKE IT!!!!!. 

I've met some wonderful people here, from all over the world.  I don't spend any time in the chat room--just not my thing (spending 41 years alone driving a semi doesn't really help make a person "chatty"), but I* do*  call several people on this site my friend--and that's not a term I use loosely. 

I can't even to begin to list all the things I've learned here, due to the member's willingness to share info and help a fellow learn.

So........Thanks to all the members, mods, and Jeff.

Gary


----------

